#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Format text in e-mail body

## mabbutt

Hi

I want to be able to send a basic e-mail with the body text containing certain words in bold and underlined.

I have tried to force Outlook 2003 to convert the message to Rich Text or HTML format with no success.

Please can anyone assist or even tell me if it is possible?

I have the following code:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## DonkeyOte

Use HTMLBody and then use standard HTML mark-up, eg:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## mabbutt

Hi DonkeyOte

Thank you so much that is great!!

Would it be possible to use a CSS style sheet instead of the formatting?

I can do this in normal HTML I just need to know the syntax for Excel.

----------


## DonkeyOte

Re: CSS - no idea... I wouldn't have thought so, no.

Re: VBA - simply code the HTML mark up into the string as illustrated.

----------


## mabbutt

DonkeyOte

Thank you!!

----------

